# Lawsuit vs. Surf



## oh canada (Jun 22, 2020)

Filed in March 2020.  Allegations vs San Diego mothership in paragraph 44, fyi.  No personal knowledge about this...public filing:





__





						Gofile - Free file sharing and storage platform
					

Gofile is a free file sharing and storage platform.  You can store and share your content of any type without any limit.




					gofile.io


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 22, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Filed in March 2020.  Allegations vs San Diego mothership in paragraph 44, fyi.  No personal knowledge about this...public filing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't read much but $multi million$ dollar businesses using non-profit as a ruse who don't like competition,   turn around, and sue each other for "territory"  well that interestings and profitable for litigators I suppose?


----------



## watfly (Jun 22, 2020)

Not that I condone the alleged behavior, but it sounds like business as usual for youth soccer.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 22, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Filed in March 2020.  Allegations vs San Diego mothership in paragraph 44, fyi.  No personal knowledge about this...public filing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read some where it was settled in April


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 22, 2020)

*Multi-state U.S. youth club GPS, which partnered with Bayern Munich, shuts down*

by Mike Woitalla @MikeWoitalla, Yesterday
In March, GPS filed a lawsuit against Surf Soccer Club, the Southern California club that had moved into New England, that included complaints against former GPS employees of breaking non-competition and non-solicitation agreements after moving to New England Surf. The New England Soccer Journal reported that* suit was settled out of court in April. *


----------



## ChrisD (Jun 22, 2020)

I thought GPS was done--
*Global Premier Soccer* (*GPS*) has informed its membership that the *Massachusetts*-based youth club will be closing down operations. ... Legacy Global Sports, a youth sports management company which owns an 80 percent stake in *GPS*, made the decision to close and *file* for *bankruptcy*


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2020)

ChrisD said:


> I thought GPS was done--
> *Global Premier Soccer* (*GPS*) has informed its membership that the *Massachusetts*-based youth club will be closing down operations. ... Legacy Global Sports, a youth sports management company which owns an 80 percent stake in *GPS*, made the decision to close and *file* for *bankruptcy*


The business may be gone, but the lawsuit remains.  If anything, putting GPS out of business may not work in Surf's favor.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 22, 2020)

May as well go down swinging. 
Treat foreign coaches like crap. A work visa scam. Collect money from parents as the club is falling apart. Slap a German pro team on your jersey and sell the fact that a kid might talk to a Bayern scout some day.

But sue a few guys who saw the boat sinking  and decided to build themselves a life raft.


----------

